# Empire Service 281



## Long Train Runnin'

The following is a brief overview of my trip on the Empire Corridor from New York Penn Station to Niagara Falls, NY. I hope you enjoy the report.

We started the day with a New Jersey Transit Northeast Corridor train departing Metropark (Amtrak Station Code: MET) at 7:42 AM. The train pulled up on time carrying a pretty light load. We made all local stops to New York Pennsylvania Station (Amtrak Station Code: NYP) arriving on track 8.

Once inside America’s busiest train station we made a few last minute purchases for the days ride. Then checked into the Club Acela for the 90 minute wait for Empire Service train number 281 with service to Niagara Falls. I took advantage of the free and very fast Wi-Fi inside to send a few e-mails, and of course read AU for any last moment Amtrak updates.

At 10:00 A.M. we headed out of the Club Acela and out onto the main concourse for track assignment. At 10:05 they informed us that our train was having engine trouble, and was still in the yard. I was a little nervous because the last time there was “Engine Trouble” it resulted in a bustitution, and wasn’t hoping for a repeat. After 20 minutes an announcement was made saying train 281 was in the station and we should stand by for boarding.

At 10:35 train 281 was ready for boarding on track 7. As I headed down the stairs and toward the train I couldn’t help but think if this was an omen for the rest of the trip. Those going further then Albany were placed in the back 2 coaches. They filled up almost to capacity causing my Dad to remark, “I thought no one rides trains?”

We pulled out of Penn Station around 10:40 AM roughly 25 minutes down. The run to Yonkers is’t terribly scenic as you travel under Manhattan until you reach the banks of the Hudson River. From there the route reaches its its scenic highlight. Almost 150 miles hugging the banks of the Hudson.

Once we got along side the river the time to Albany passed quickly I spent the time looking out the window and photographing interesting points along the way. Upon our arrival to Albany we were just 10 minutes late thanks to schedule padding. On the platform in Albany we had a 5 minute abbreviated smoke break. I used the time to talk to the new conductor, as well as meet my first Amtrak Special Agent.

After Schenectady, NY my dad and I wandered back to the cafe car to sample some of the new menu items. He went with the new meatball sub. He said it was decent, and he would order it again. I had the new pizza, which comes in your choice of cheese or pepperoni, its a giant step forward from the pizza Amtrak used to serve. There was also a new chicken and rice bowl, which I did not try.

After lunch I hung around the cafe car, and when I saw the special agent remove a copy of this months TRAINS magazine I knew I was in good company and spoke with him for a few minutes before returning to my seat.

We had quite a few people detrain at Utica, Rome, and Syracuse this nearly emptied the train. After Rochester there weren’t more then a dozen people left in our car. We left Rochester 20 minutes down with only 3 stops left until we hit the end of the line in Niagara Falls, NY.

There is about an hour and 20 minutes between Syracuse and Rochester, this part of the trip is where peoples patience wears thin. I was among those passengers who started to go a little stir crazy. I walked back to the cafe care, and grabbed a soda. I snagged an empty table, and the change in surroundings was enough to get me through.

 We pulled into Rochester 20 minutes down, where we had several more people detrain. Our car was down to 6 people, and the train didn’t have more then 20 people left onboard. The next hour passed quickly as I tried unsuccessfully to take a few photos of the setting sun.

We made the 2 Buffalo stops, where we lost nearly everyone still onboard. I walked the train one last time after we left Buffalo Exchange street, and counted 8 people left onboard.

The approach to Niagara is interesting since it requires a roughly 20 minute back up move until you hit the platform. The train came to stop at 7:16 just 1 minute later then advertised.

We grabbed a cab to our hotel, and had a quick dinner.

I will be spending the next few days in the Niagara Falls area, since come August I will be a student at Niagara University.

Thank you so much for reading my report! I hope you will take a look at my photos. As always I love to hear your comments, and will do my best to answer any questions.

Please excuse any errors in spelling and grammar.

A few sample shots

















You can see the rest of the pictures here

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Most enjoyable, brings back memories of my first trip from NYP-NFS on the Maple Leaf, a little more comfortable since I was in Business Class but have also since ridden coach on this route and as you say the area from SYR-BUF is not so

scenic as the Hudson River Valley! Looking forward to the rest of the trip report, the pics are nice too!(I dont do pics,really appreciate those that can and do, I keep the memories in my mind and heart!)


----------



## MrFSS

Nice report, Stephen. How far is the university from the Amtrak station? Walkable?


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

MrFSS said:


> Nice report, Stephen. How far is the university from the Amtrak station? Walkable?


The train station is roughly 5 or 6 miles from the university. There is good bus service in the area, but they don't stop at the train station  . Luckily I'm allowed to bring a car up all 4 years so I don't have to take a cab every time.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

jimhudson said:


> Most enjoyable, brings back memories of my first trip from NYP-NFS on the Maple Leaf, a little more comfortable since I was in Business Class but have also since ridden coach on this route and as you say the area from SYR-BUF is not so scenic as the Hudson River Valley! Looking forward to the rest of the trip report, the pics are nice too!(I dont do pics,really appreciate those that can and do, I keep the memories in my mind and heart!)


Thanks for the kind words 

the day was pretty lousily for taking picture the cloud cover created a weird tint on all the shots.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Good shots.

The tint from the clouds is actually effective, makng it look even more like winter.

I noticed the Croton-Harmon Station. I believe that is the same "Harmon" where eastbound New York Central trains used to exchange their power for electric, to operate under the city. Same thing in reverse going westbound of course.

That change definately happened for steam engines; not sure if it was needed for diesel.


----------



## MikefromCrete

Nice report and photos. The overcast adds to the feeling of a cold winter day.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Good shots.
> The tint from the clouds is actually effective, makng it look even more like winter.
> 
> I noticed the Croton-Harmon Station. I believe that is the same "Harmon" where eastbound New York Central trains used to exchange their power for electric, to operate under the city. Same thing in reverse going westbound of course.
> 
> That change definately happened for steam engines; not sure if it was needed for diesel.


Yup, I think the 3rd rail ends at Croton-Harmon, since there is a large yard there filled with EMUs. At least today I think the diesel trains run into Grand Central although if I'm wrong someone please correct me.


----------



## acelafan

I enjoyed reading your report and your pictures, too. The trip along the Hudson is so scenic no matter what the season. Also glad to hear you didn't have a bus-stitution. That would have been really unfortunate!

Hope you have a good visit to Niagara Falls.


----------



## AlanB

Long Train Runnin said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shots.
> The tint from the clouds is actually effective, makng it look even more like winter.
> 
> I noticed the Croton-Harmon Station. I believe that is the same "Harmon" where eastbound New York Central trains used to exchange their power for electric, to operate under the city. Same thing in reverse going westbound of course.
> 
> That change definately happened for steam engines; not sure if it was needed for diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I think the 3rd rail ends at Croton-Harmon, since there is a large yard there filled with EMUs. At least today I think the diesel trains run into Grand Central although if I'm wrong someone please correct me.
Click to expand...

Bill,

You are correct, Croton-Harmon is indeed New York Central's Harmon.

Stephen,

The 3rd rail does indeed end shortly after that stop going northbound. The Diesel powered trains do indeed operate into Grand Central using a slightly modified version of the P32-ACDM diesel motors that Amtrak uses between NYP and Albany.


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shots.
> The tint from the clouds is actually effective, makng it look even more like winter.
> 
> I noticed the Croton-Harmon Station. I believe that is the same "Harmon" where eastbound New York Central trains used to exchange their power for electric, to operate under the city. Same thing in reverse going westbound of course.
> 
> That change definately happened for steam engines; not sure if it was needed for diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I think the 3rd rail ends at Croton-Harmon, since there is a large yard there filled with EMUs. At least today I think the diesel trains run into Grand Central although if I'm wrong someone please correct me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill,
> 
> You are correct, Croton-Harmon is indeed New York Central's Harmon.
> 
> Stephen,
> 
> The 3rd rail does indeed end shortly after that stop going northbound. The Diesel powered trains do indeed operate into Grand Central using a slightly modified version of the P32-ACDM diesel motors that Amtrak uses between NYP and Albany.
Click to expand...

Cool  actually got something right :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat

Long Train Runnin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good shots.
> The tint from the clouds is actually effective, makng it look even more like winter.
> 
> I noticed the Croton-Harmon Station. I believe that is the same "Harmon" where eastbound New York Central trains used to exchange their power for electric, to operate under the city. Same thing in reverse going westbound of course.
> 
> That change definately happened for steam engines; not sure if it was needed for diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I think the 3rd rail ends at Croton-Harmon, since there is a large yard there filled with EMUs. At least today I think the diesel trains run into Grand Central although if I'm wrong someone please correct me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill,
> 
> You are correct, Croton-Harmon is indeed New York Central's Harmon.
> 
> Stephen,
> 
> The 3rd rail does indeed end shortly after that stop going northbound. The Diesel powered trains do indeed operate into Grand Central using a slightly modified version of the P32-ACDM diesel motors that Amtrak uses between NYP and Albany.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool  actually got something right :lol:
Click to expand...


There are neat classic shots to be had of the regal 20th Century Limited beng pulled by the squat little electric locomotive.

Kind of a contrast, the sleek two tone gray streamliner being pulled by power which many would consider somewhat less than glorious.


----------



## Shanghai

Great report, Stephen. Were the river pictures of the Mohawk River or the Niagara River?

What course of study will you pursue>


----------



## Long Train Runnin'

Shanghai said:


> Great report, Stephen. Were the river pictures of the Mohawk River or the Niagara River?What course of study will you pursue>


All the river shots are the hudson river I believe.


----------



## Steve4031

After Schenectady, the tracks follow the Mohawk river. So some of those pics were taken along the mohawk river. I recognize the building with 4 chimneys. I think that is near Amsterdam. I took almost an exactly identical picture from 448. LOL.


----------

